# Una ayuda para creacion de etapa coche.subwoofer.



## Alberto89 (Abr 11, 2007)

Buenas a todos antes todo me presento k soy nuevo por estos paisajes aunque llevo mucho tiempo visitandos y observando.Bueno os keria comentar una cosilla a ver si podriais ayudarme a hacerlo y asi d paso hacer un tutorial k alomejor a muxa gente que tenga coxe le pueda interesar.En concreto es una etapa d potencia para metersela a un subwoofer que m compre recientemente un jbl de 250w rms y 1000w max(en resumen hacer un subwoofer autoamplificado).Bueno os cuento.Hoy mismo me aburria y me puse a enrredar en mi sistema 5.1.En concreto con el subwoofer,recalcar que mi sistema 5.1 es un creative P580 de lo mas normalito k ahy del mundo.Pues decidi conectar mi pekeñin jbl a la salida de audio k tiene el subwoofer amplificado de este sistema 5.1 y cual es mi sospresa,que suena d lujo cuando se supone k el subwoofer k tiene este sistema es de 17w rms        .Pues mi idea seria eso crear un amplificador para incorporarlo dentro del subwoofer y que de el salgan 2 rca para enviar señal desde la radio del coxe y un positivo y negativo a 12v k iria directo a la bateria intercalando un fusible y un interruptor para encenderlo y apagarlo.Recalco k mi radio tiene un filtro para la salida rca k deje salir solo graves o todo a la vez(graves,agudos y medios).Resumiendo como eh dixo seria crear un subwoofer autoamplificado con una etapa de potencia tan solo de 1 canal k alimente a ese subwoofer.Os dejo unas fotillos del subwoofer y cuando hize pruebas y ya me comentais.Un saludito enorme.Y muchas gracias de antemano.

P.D:lo siento por la calidad de las fotos pero esta exo con el movil  ops: 

Edit:adjunto los datos tecnicos del subwoofer:
10" JBL GTO sub in original custom enclosure 
250W RMS / 1000W peak 
Sensitivity: 93dB 
Frequency response: 32Hz – 300Hz 
custom speaker-bar grill 
Dimensions: 395 x 410 x 335mm


----------



## Dano (Abr 11, 2007)

No se que le viste al tema para que esté ubicado en el foro de pequeña señal.

Movido al foro correspondiente.

Saludos


----------



## t_a_x_2 (Abr 12, 2007)

viejopo que no intenta con el tda1554q de philips que tiene muy buena a mplificacion (dos canales de 22 watts cada uno) tocaria que se comprara es otro bajo o buscar sis se puede conectar las dos señales en el parlante, yo me estoy haciendo uno para conectarlo en mi carro a un bajo pionner 10 pulgadas


----------

